# facebook



## gilljc (7 May 2014)

I am thinking of setting up a facebook page for my scroll saw stuff, as getting to craft fairs is almost impossible financially for me, and my house is too full! 
Would be much appreciated if anyone could give me any advice on does and don'ts  

Gill


----------



## nadnerb (7 May 2014)

Hi Gill
I sent you an email about a month ago in relation to this . did you get it?
Brendan


----------



## Chippygeoff (7 May 2014)

Hi Gill. I have had a facebook page for quite some time now and I have done reasonably well from it. I get a lot of enquiries about my work but when I tell them the price most have second thoughts. I'm not running a charity and my prices are very reasonable, so I have been told many times. The only other problem I have fond is that in the past when I have designed a new item I have put it on Facebook and then a few weeks later see the same thing on someone elses Facebook page, which means people are nicking my designs. I don't put much on there these days but as I said, I have made quite a few sales. One big tip I will give, the name you call it really needs to be related to wood and crafts thats why my page is called wooden crafts from Wales. My page comes up when people are looking for wooden gifts etc.


----------



## gilljc (7 May 2014)

Brendan, sorry, don't think I got your e-mail  
Geoff, know I probably won't get much from facebook page, but not really too fussed, really just want an excuse to make some new stuff  
had thought about starting with my street name, but was pointed out to me that unscrupulous rogues might find out where I live and come and rob my shed!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## gilljc (7 May 2014)

oh good grief! really am turning into silly old woman.. sorry Brendan, did get your message, found it on the messages section on here


----------



## JimiJimi (7 May 2014)

Have you thought about selling on Etsy?


----------



## toesy (8 May 2014)

Etsy is my choice also

Pricing is reasonable and the admin side of your page is easy enough to understand, their charges are good compared to ebay.

Get yourself a facebook page., and then link your etsy site to it, when you create a new listing on etsy, you can then post it direct to your facebook page.

I've have a 9 sales since 1st April, so its ticking along nicely, I tend to show my more intricate work on etsy, as the customer seems a little more aware of what goes into crafts than on ebay.

Facebook is great for getting awareness, but I've been right messed about with by a couple of customers, so do this - "Don't make it - until they have paid". Show them something similar.


----------



## martinka (8 May 2014)

It shows what a quiet life I lead these days, I'd not heard of Etsy.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (8 May 2014)

Martin you are not on your own  it must be our/my age. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## scrimper (8 May 2014)

martinka":qh246b6f said:


> It shows what a quiet life I lead these days, I'd not heard of Etsy.



Me neither plus I don't use facebook or twitter!


----------



## bodge (8 May 2014)

Just to confuse some of you even more, there is also a British centred craft market thing called Folksy. Not as cheap as Etsy but not as expensive as eBay and is based in UK .

folksy.com


----------



## gilljc (8 May 2014)

Yep! thoroughly confused now, I already have a personal facebook page, but didn't really want to use that as it is full of stuff that 'friends' have posted, can anyone advise me how to start another as I don't seem to be able to. checked out etsy, but it seems to be full of American stuff and everything is in dollars?
Really do struggle with not being very computer savvy  
Quite used to being messed around by customers, am a driving instructor, late cancellations are a pest, but people who aren't in when you call for them are the worst :roll:


----------



## stevebuk (8 May 2014)

Hi gill
If you have a personal page you can create a page from within it and use that to sell your stuff from, I have done this and sold loads of stuff from my cabin crafts page , i look after it from within my personal page or use it as it's own page, quite easy really, if you need any help you know where I am..


----------



## ChrisR (8 May 2014)

I don’t know. Etry, Fadebook, Twitter. Next someone will be telling us that man has landed on the moon and returned safely back to earth. :shock: 

All far too much for my old brain. :? 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## pebbles (8 May 2014)

A friend of mine sells her ceramics via Etsy. Does very well and just allows for posting internationally. US$ seem to be a fairly universal currency.


----------



## gilljc (9 May 2014)

Thanks to all for input  my daughters are coming round on Monday so they will help me out then so fingers crossed all will become clear :lol:


----------



## Keato (9 May 2014)

I've actually sold quite a lot through my Facebook page. A lot of my customers are sexually either through email or Facebook. My etsy page has sold 2 things and one was to my aunt. So etsy hasn't really worked out for me. 

I've even told my customers that I don't mind paying the small fees that paypal & etsy take from the sales but nope, they deal with me through private Facebook mails or regular email.

Facebook is good for customers that are local as you can design them something, mail it to them then send maybe a palpal part payment invoice. 

Part of me wants to close my etsy page but my business cards have already been printed with that as my shop website lol


----------



## doctor Bob (9 May 2014)

I think a facebook page should be used to promote a business rather than trying to get sales.
On mine I try to use lots of photos of our work, other interesting work, helpful advice etc etc but I don't really push sales as I feel people would just unfriend the site if it was too pushy.
The idea is a softly softly approach with the final goal being that when people do need a new kitchen or fitted furniture my business comes to mind.
If you do create one put the link to it in as many places as possible, I've got mine in all my forum signatures.
The great thing about facebook is it's a big pyramid scheme really so a single post to a couple of hundred people can be seen by many thousands in the end.


----------



## martinka (10 May 2014)

Keato":15jwko0r said:


> A lot of my customers are *sexually* either through email or Facebook.


Really?
:mrgreen:


----------



## gilljc (10 May 2014)

Oops Keato, are you using a smart(ass) phone?!  

Hve tried to find those of you who have a facebook page, may have found one or two, would you let me have your facebook names please so I can get ideas for what to do? I notice that prices are difficult or impossible to find, how does that work for you?


----------



## Chrispy (10 May 2014)

Maybe not what you ment but here is mine


----------



## boysie39 (15 May 2014)

ChrisR":3omz7y3a said:


> I don’t know. Etry, Fadebook, Twitter. Next someone will be telling us that man has landed on the moon and returned safely back to earth. :shock:
> 
> All far too much for my old brain. :?
> 
> ...



Ha , too much for your old brain is it ,huh well let me tell you that SpecSavers have one landing four times every hour at Shannon Airport so there. Just shows how much we are more advanced than you lot over there :roll: :roll: 8) 8)


----------

